
The Internet Won't Kill Gun Control by Itself - exolymph
https://palladiummag.com/2019/03/04/the-internet-wont-kill-gun-control-by-itself/
======
crooked-v
I find it more likely that "the Internet" will move in the direction of
supporting gun control, given that generation-by-generation internet usage has
gone up and so has support of lefty policies.

~~~
LinuxBender
You are probably right. What affect will 3D printing and the internet have?

